# New Bases by Taban Miniatures



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Taban Miniatures have released a load of new bases, some of which would be great for certain 40k armies and one set of which would make for great Blood Bowl bases. All bases by Taban Miniatures can be found via the following link, all of their new bases are pictured below - http://www.taban-miniatures.com/shop2/index.php?cPath=24_33

*Alien Ground:*









































*Alien Ground:*









*Slate Ground:*









*Derelict Castle:*









*Fantasy Football Ground:*










Thanks to wamp.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Eldar stuff is nice but I don't like the gemstones in the ground concept.


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

was thinking the same think Seth, I can't see the eldar putting gems on the ground, maybe they would on the walls, ceilings, and pretty much anywhere else they can fit them but not on the floor XD nice bases over all though


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Those castle bases are fantastic. Might just have to do that.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I like the Necron-esque ones... Shame they didn't include holes for flying stems in any of the larger bases, as pretty well anything that needs a base THAT large will be floating/hovering...


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

The top one has a hole. 

Yes, I can spot a hole like a boss!


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Yep, it looked like a hole, so I headed to the Taban site. On closer inspection...










...doesn't look QUITE so hole-like. And for the Eldar bases, they DO have "flying" bases... so why not a dedicated set for Necrons?


----------

